# Engine light TOYOTA Corolla



## South of Boston (Jan 12, 2009)

Light is on. 
Getting a slight hesitation or skip when accelerating. Any idea's? 
05 Toyota 65-75000 miles


----------



## smokinj (Jan 12, 2009)

South of Boston said:
			
		

> Light is on.
> Getting a slight hesitation or skip when accelerating. Any idea's?
> 05 Toyota 65-75000 miles


most common is 02 sensor


----------



## struggle (Jan 12, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not normally.

Replace the spark plugs.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2009)

A code scanner are very inexpensive and will pay for itself the first time you use it. The codes are standardized and if you put the code on a search engine with the car make and type I expect you will get a lot of info without bying a service manual. 

An 02 sensor usually makes a rough idle where the engine "hunts". Usually a bad plug or wire will bring up code for a misfire.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 12, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it can! Spark plugs are very rarely the proplem but spark plug wire off maybe? (still my bet 02)if never replace it before it will make them run bad and use more gas witch pops the check eng. light Any of the parts stores will check it for free (if the check engine lights starts flashing then you have big problems)


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 13, 2009)

noticed the same thing in my focus, changed the plugs and it was fixed. a few months later I got the hesitation without any engine light, I read in my haynes manual (you have one of those don't you?) (theyr'e cheap at autozone or amazon.com) that it could be the distributor coil pack, since I changed that it hasn't had a problem since.
By the way 60,000 is the recomended plug and wire change time on most cars, even ones with a 100K change would benefit at 60K.


----------



## LMBN (Jan 13, 2009)

South of Boston said:
			
		

> Light is on.
> Getting a slight hesitation or skip when accelerating. Any idea's?
> 05 Toyota 65-75000 miles




1. take the car to a place that will give you the code #

2. this will isolate the area of the engine that needs the attention IE o2, tps or mass air sensor. 

3 fix the problem.

thanks any ? let me know <ken>


----------



## theCase (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a '06 'rolla witth 65K miles that had a similar problem, I was pulling a P0171 code which indicated the MAF sensor.  Took it in to the dealer and they diagnosed it as a bad intake manifold gasket.  The also replaced the ECU that is under warranty for 80K miles.  That was 4,000 miles ago I haven't had a problem since. Out of pocket cost was around $200 and that included an oil change.

*Bottom line, Get that code read:*  Take it to AutoZone or somewhere like that, they'll pull the code for free.  You really don't have a clue as to what may be causing this until then.

As for me I have a ScanGauge hooked up to my OBD-II port that allows me to monitor the engine (mileage, water temp, RPMs, etc), plus read and reset codes.  Well worth the price (in my opinion).


----------



## LMBN (Jan 13, 2009)

theCase said:
			
		

> I've got a '06 'rolla witth 65K miles that had a similar problem, I was pulling a P0171 code which indicated the MAF sensor.  Took it in to the dealer and they diagnosed it as a bad intake manifold gasket.  The also replaced the ECU that is under warranty for 80K miles.  That was 4,000 miles ago I haven't had a problem since. Out of pocket cost was around $200 and that included an oil change.
> 
> *Bottom line, Get that code read:*  Take it to AutoZone or somewhere like that, they'll pull the code for free.  You really don't have a clue as to what may be causing this until then.
> 
> As for me I have a ScanGauge hooked up to my OBD-II port that allows me to monitor the engine (mileage, water temp, RPMs, etc), plus read and reset codes.  Well worth the price (in my opinion).



there are places that scan your computer for free and give you a code and possible definition. a p0171 code is a lean condition and the computer is trying to adjust the mixture way past rich to allow the car to run well, which sets the check engine light. Is your engine a 4 or 6 cylinder? i know the four cylinders have some problems with intakes bloowing out on #4 cylinder and that was proubly what you had.


----------



## Corey (Jan 13, 2009)

theCase said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Bottom line, Get that code read:*  Take it to AutoZone or somewhere like that, they'll pull the code for free.  You really don't have a clue as to what may be causing this until then.
> 
> ....



Ding - Ding - Ding...we have a winner.  

I wouldn't even look at a wrench until you know what code is.  Second, i would reset the ECU (shut the light off) and see if the code comes back.  It could have been a one-time deal...slight hiccup on a really cold morning start, bad tank of gas, loose gas cap (yes some cars will set a light for a loose gas cap, you did do the three clicks didn't you?), etc.  If it does come back, I'd track down a manual and follow the troubleshooting procedure.  Even if you get an 'O2 sensor code', there is usually a list of about 6-7 things to check first and the LAST one is replace the sensor.


----------



## cgeiger (Jan 13, 2009)

theCase said:
			
		

> I've got a '06 'rolla witth 65K miles that had a similar problem, I was pulling a P0171 code which indicated the MAF sensor.  Took it in to the dealer and they diagnosed it as a bad intake manifold gasket.  The also replaced the ECU that is under warranty for 80K miles.  That was 4,000 miles ago I haven't had a problem since. Out of pocket cost was around $200 and that included an oil change.
> 
> *Bottom line, Get that code read:*  Take it to AutoZone or somewhere like that, they'll pull the code for free.  You really don't have a clue as to what may be causing this until then.
> 
> As for me I have a ScanGauge hooked up to my OBD-II port that allows me to monitor the engine (mileage, water temp, RPMs, etc), plus read and reset codes.  Well worth the price (in my opinion).



I too have a ScanGuage and it's invaluable. Per a later post in this thread you can also use the ScanGuage to reset the ECU and check for the light to reappear. I've used mine to check several codes and take into the garage for work. You definitely shouldn't do anything until you've had the code(s) read.


----------



## oilstinks (Jan 14, 2009)

Most advance auto and auto zone stores will read your codes for free.


----------



## stop drop & roll (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah, a post right down my alley.  If you could, find out what code you have and we'll take it from there.  I am a Toyota technician of 19 years.  Most likely as already been stated, it probably is a p0171(fuel system too lean) or a air-fuel ratio sensor/ o2 sensor code.  Yes, there is  a service bulletin for intake manifold gskts and ecu issues, but with your mileage its most likely a dirty MAF sensor or A-F/ O2 sensor fault.  There I go rambling on, lets get a code first.


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 15, 2009)

stop drop & roll said:
			
		

> Ah, a post right down my alley.  If you could, find out what code you have and we'll take it from there.  I am a Toyota technician of 19 years.  Most likely as already been stated, it probably is a p0171(fuel system too lean) or a air-fuel ratio sensor/ o2 sensor code.  Yes, there is  a service bulletin for intake manifold gskts and ecu issues, but with your mileage its most likely a dirty MAF sensor or A-F/ O2 sensor fault.  There I go rambling on, lets get a code first.



Great news! Got the wife heading to Auto Zone tomorrow.  NETS fan? GOt the Celts tonight


----------



## stop drop & roll (Jan 15, 2009)

South of Boston said:
			
		

> stop drop & roll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, not a basketball fan......    Rangers, Mets, and Giants.  Let us know what code you get.


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 15, 2009)

stop drop & roll said:
			
		

> Ah, a post right down my alley.  If you could, find out what code you have and we'll take it from there.  I am a Toyota technician of 19 years.  Most likely as already been stated, it probably is a p0171(fuel system too lean) or a air-fuel ratio sensor/ o2 sensor code.  Yes, there is  a service bulletin for intake manifold gskts and ecu issues, but with your mileage its most likely a dirty MAF sensor or A-F/ O2 sensor fault.  There I go rambling on, lets get a code first.



Here it is^^^ Toyota Troubleshooting P2716
Pressure control solenoid D eletrical fault.
2005 Toy Corolla 88,800 miles 

Thanks for everyones input.
Now that I have a Haynes manual here I see no info except for what the code is.
Advice please.  IF this car was from the 70's or 60's I could rebuild the whole thing But ain't never heard of this.

One more question. Any advice on additives to the gas tank on these sub freezing nights? Dry gas? 
THe tank is full. I had a guy tell me to add gas anti-freeze to the tank.


----------



## stop drop & roll (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, here it is.  Your car needs a engine control module (ecm) to correct this problem.  The bad news is, it is just out of warranty by mileage.  Ecm's are covered for 8 years, 80,000 miles.  If you look in your owners manual, there is a (800) number you can call to plea your case and they are pretty good at helping people out.  Since you are close in mileage, they might do a, buy the part and you pay the labor kind of thing.  Ecm's are expensive (1000.00 +) but labor should be cheap, the ecm is mounted right under the glove box.  Maybee you have an extended warranty policy?  

  There is a service bulletin for this condition that states... Some 2005-2007 model year Corolla and Matrix vehicles equipped with an automatic transaxle may exhibit a harsh shift condition and a M.I.L. "on" with dtc p2716 stored.  Improvements have been made to the engine control module (ecm) to reduce the possibillity of this condition occurring.  

  So, first thing I would do is bring it to your nearest dealer for diagnosis and at least you will have a heads-up on whats going on.  If they are a reputable dealer, they will take care of you.  If not, call the (800) number.  Good luck, Lyle


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 15, 2009)

stop drop & roll said:
			
		

> Okay, here it is.  Your car needs a engine control module (ecm) to correct this problem.  The bad news is, it is just out of warranty by mileage.  Ecm's are covered for 8 years, 80,000 miles.  If you look in your owners manual, there is a (800) number you can call to plea your case and they are pretty good at helping people out.  Since you are close in mileage, they might do a, buy the part and you pay the labor kind of thing.  Ecm's are expensive (1000.00 +) but labor should be cheap, the ecm is mounted right under the glove box.  Maybee you have an extended warranty policy?
> 
> There is a service bulletin for this condition that states... Some 2005-2007 model year Corolla and Matrix vehicles equipped with an automatic transaxle may exhibit a harsh shift condition and a M.I.L. "on" with dtc p2716 stored.  Improvements have been made to the engine control module (ecm) to reduce the possibillity of this condition occurring.
> 
> So, first thing I would do is bring it to your nearest dealer for diagnosis and at least you will have a heads-up on whats going on.  If they are a reputable dealer, they will take care of you.  If not, call the (800) number.  Good luck, Lyle



THanks for the info I'll keep you updated.


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 20, 2009)

Wife taking her car to the dealer. Will let you know the outcome.
Question,
I have an 05 Toyrolla the clock light is off but on occasion it appears on, but only for a few minutes. Is this a loose wire?
Also I have to tap the light for the temp control to get it lite, every time. any relevence with the two? The clock will not tap to light.


----------



## South of Boston (Jan 21, 2009)

South of Boston said:
			
		

> Light is on.
> Getting a slight hesitation or skip when accelerating. Any idea's?
> 05 Toyota 65-75000 miles



Car is fixed Dealer was very helpful the report code was P2716 had the engine control module replaced.


----------



## stop drop & roll (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you got your computer replaced.  As for your illumination problem, the heater control most likely needs a bulb.  Fairly simple to do.  Just remove one screw behind the middle knob, then pull the trim garnish off (clips in the corners and middle sides).  While your in there, check the clock connection (wiggle test).  Do all lights dim, or just the clock?  Remember, the lights dim when headlights come on.  Make sure nothing (inspection sticker?) is blocking the daytime running light sensor on L/S dash causing the integration relay to think it's dark outside and turn the headlights on.  Just some thoughts.  Good luck, Lyle


----------

